# DSTT "Fake Killer" Firmware



## Bri (Nov 18, 2008)

rasputin said:
			
		

> hmmm, I wonder why my last 2 DSTT carts died within a week!!!! Oh look I was using the first 1.16 file which has been sneakily changed... mystery?... no not really.



Rasputin reports that team DSTT's latest firmware 1.16 differs from the 1.16 that was originally release on October 29th.  This can be confirmed by doing a binary compare on the TTMENU.DAT files from both.

Is this the "fake killer" firmware that team DSTT promised?  If so, it would be the first time a flash cart company has gone to these extremes to eliminate (literally) clones.  Watch out clones (I'm looking at you, Edge)!





original thread



DSTT official website anti-fake page (with video of fake killer firmware)

-Bri


----------



## noONE (Nov 18, 2008)

Hmm, doesn't bother me though. 
also.. since when was edge a clone of DSTT..? o.O


----------



## Neko (Nov 18, 2008)

noONE said:
			
		

> Hmm, doesn't bother me though.
> also.. since when was edge a clone of DSTT..? o.O



Since never, The Edge is a complete Cyclo clone, you can even use Cyclo DS skins on the EDGE. (or for that matter EDGE skins on a Cyclo, that was how I tested my EDGE skin. I just used a Cyclo. x) )


----------



## noONE (Nov 18, 2008)

yeah.. i knew that ;P (though it isn't a "complete" clone it differs somewhat, AFAIK)


----------



## Bri (Nov 18, 2008)

I didn't say the Edge was a clone of the DSTT.  I said it was a clone.  The DSTT clones may be the first to fall, but if other flash cart makers follow suit, can the Edge be far behind?

Seriously though, until others can confirm this, I'm going to consider it just a rumor.  So far rasputin is the only one who's reported any problems from the latest version of the firmware, and it's possible that he just got some bad DSTT's.  Still, if I had a fake DSTT, I'd probably wait to update it to the latest firmware.

-Bri


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 18, 2008)

Bri said:
			
		

> Is this the "fake killer" firmware that team DSTT promised?  If so, it would be the first time a flash cart company has gone to these extremes to eliminate (literally) clones.  Watch out clones (I'm looking at you, Edge)!


I don't think this is the first time that this has happened. Didn't the GBAMP firmware start bricking clones at some point? Also, despite popular belief, the EDGE is not an Evolution clone, at least not like the DSTT and R4 clones. Even if it was an Evolution clone, it doesn't run the Evolution firmware, so there's not even the slightest possibility of this happening to the EDGE.


----------



## kobykaan (Nov 18, 2008)

I mentioned this when it was first released but everyone shrugged it off!

 here 

for the lazy ..



			
				kobykaan said:
			
		

> TOOK THE PLUNGE on behalf of the forum community I had a fake TTDS kicking about and for me ...
> 
> THIS KERNEL works FINE!
> 
> ...


----------



## Bri (Nov 18, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> Bri said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's some speculation that the Edge does in fact use the CycloDS firmware, even though the hardware doesn't support all of the options.  In which case, there is the possibility of this happening to the Edge.

-Bri


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 18, 2008)

Bri said:
			
		

> There's some speculation that the Edge does in fact use the CycloDS firmware, even though the hardware doesn't support all of the options.  In which case, there is the possibility of this happening to the Edge.
> 
> -Bri


Um, no. There is a possibility that the EDGE uses a modified Evo firmware, but that means the EDGE team would have to hack it first anyway. You cannot use an Evo update on the EDGE, so an Evo update could never brick an EDGE.

I really don't think the EDGE is a clone (not as far as the software goes anyway), because if it's easy enough for one group to copy the Evo it's easy enough for ten groups to copy it, not to mention that the factories producing the clones tend to sell them to anyone that wants to buy them and put their own name on them. Typically, once one clone comes out 10 more pop up within a few months. I think the EDGE is just a look-alike.


----------



## Bri (Nov 19, 2008)

Lets just say that a lot of people on this forum seem to disagree with you about whether or not the Edge utilizes Cyclo software.  I'll leave it at that since the statement about the Edge was just a joke anyway.

-Bri


----------



## Hyperlisk_ (Nov 19, 2008)

Bri said:
			
		

> Lets just say that a lot of people on this forum seem to disagree with you about whether or not the Edge utilizes Cyclo software.  I'll leave it at that since the statement about the Edge was just a joke anyway.
> 
> -Bri


You are not "a lot of people".

I agree with Destructobot. It is only a look-alike.


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 19, 2008)

My point was that regardless of whether or not the EDGE uses a modified version of the Evo firmware, it definitely does not use the Evo updates directly. The EDGE team will always have a chance to remove any bricking code before they release their own version of the update.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Nov 19, 2008)

isn't something like this illegal? (yes, I realise the question is rather academic)

whatever, I personally doubt that there is any difference that you could find from software between the real DSTT and replica ones.  the whole "fake killer" thing just seems like a desperate attempt to spread FUD IMO


----------



## DSAndi (Nov 19, 2008)

Bri said:
			
		

> since the statement about the Edge was just a joke anyway.
> 
> -Bri



Havent seen someone laugh.......


----------



## Bri (Nov 19, 2008)

Hyperlisk_ said:
			
		

> Bri said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I said it was a joke (as was fairly obvious from how it was worded in the OP) -- I never said it was funny!

-Bri


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Nov 19, 2008)

Bri said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I assume the EDGE Team would be wise enough to test their software before releasing it. That means that end-users probably won't even notice some kind of protection.


----------



## Bri (Nov 19, 2008)

Given that the CycloDS is a very popular flash cart but costs more than other carts, it would make sense that another cart might be developed that looks and behaves like a CycloDS without the "advanced" features but with a lower price.



			
				Maikel Steneker said:
			
		

> Well, I assume the EDGE Team would be wise enough to test their software before releasing it. That means that end-users probably won't even notice some kind of protection.



Good point.  If it's a clone and the Edge team couldn't find a way around it, it is far more likely that the Edge would just stop being supported all of a sudden if CycloDS decided to release clone-killing firmware.

-Bri


----------

